# Travel Destinations > South America >  Driving from British Columbia to Brasil

## Travel4

We're looking into getting a VW van (be a Kombi or Westy, however you would like to call it), and driving from BC, Canada to Bahia, Brasil. Everything seems to be moving along quite nicely and we've found a few optional vehicles, but there are always some negative questions and ideas that come around: recently we've heard from someone that they did this drive 15 years ago in a VW and had to ditch the van because they couldn't find parts to fix it. This is contrary to many things we've already heard, but this is the only person we've talked to who actually DID a trip from North to South America.
I guess with this discussion, I'm just reaching out to anybody who has experience in the drive down to South America (be it in a VW or not) in the recent years, and if they have any advice they can give us.
We'll be traveling down the west coast of the US, through Mexico, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, Panama (where we would then send the bus to Ecuador), Peru, North Chile, North Argentina, and across Brasil.
Thanks for your time!
Liam & Sarah

----------


## tomcruise

Thank you very much for your post; it inspires us to collect more and more news in our lives. I also hope you will continue to write fantastic posts and we may continue to converse; thank you very much, dear.

----------

